
Trane: a language for automating data science [video] - greenyouse
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4f1jzhUjjs
======
greenyouse
Research articles on the system are:

[http://dai.lids.mit.edu/Trane.pdf](http://dai.lids.mit.edu/Trane.pdf)

[http://dai.lids.mit.edu/Pred_eng.pdf](http://dai.lids.mit.edu/Pred_eng.pdf)

